# Good Detailing Songs



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As the title says - Name one song that you think would make a good detailing song ....
If we can get a playlist - then Perhaps James B could get a download list for us.


So get posting ( copy and paste the song and keep adding)


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck

It builds up slowly (spreading the polish) to an awesome middle riff section (ramping up the speed) and has a good solo (working the polish) and then ramps down a bit (removing) - perfect!!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Andy McKee - Art of Motion


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Take That - Shine 

Blind Melon - No Rain
Daft Punk - One More Time
The Doors - Break on Through
Guru - Jazzmatazz - Slicker Than Most
Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Rose Royce - car wash? lol


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Its pretty gangster but

Bird man- Get your shine on


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

The Killers - all these things that I've done.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Shine, shine like a star - Pato Banton

Ma Humps - Black Eyed Peas - for when I'm cleaning the wifes Beetle.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

never rains in southern california, albert hammond lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Copy and paste, copy and paste :wall: :lol: (Like WHIZZER requested)

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now 
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Andy McKee - Art of Motion
Blind Melon - No Rain
Daft Punk - One More Time
The Doors - Break on Through
Guru - Jazzmatazz - Slicker Than Most
Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop
Rose Royce - car wash
The Killers - all these things that I've done
Shine, shine like a star - Pato Banton
Ma Humps - Black Eyed Peas 
never rains in southern california, albert hammond
Bird man- Get your shine on

(That's the list as it stands I think - _don't_ make me have to do this again! lol!)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

^^:lol: Shiny Mr Viper is gonna beat you


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

depends on what stage I am doing, but for all machine polishing, all Bob Marley stuff, to help chill and pass the hours....


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry Mr Viper.... 

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Andy McKee - Art of Motion
Blind Melon - No Rain
Daft Punk - One More Time
The Doors - Break on Through
Guru - Jazzmatazz - Slicker Than Most
Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop
Rose Royce - car wash
The Killers - all these things that I've done
Shine, shine like a star - Pato Banton
Ma Humps - Black Eyed Peas
never rains in southern california, albert hammond
Bird man- Get your shine on
House of Love - Shine On


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

i was litstening to this while attacking my mates grubby interior the other day

i hate doing interiors so it gave the the drive to carry on






ooh bugger sorry pv heres the list

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Andy McKee - Art of Motion
Blind Melon - No Rain
Daft Punk - One More Time
The Doors - Break on Through
Guru - Jazzmatazz - Slicker Than Most
Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop
Rose Royce - car wash
The Killers - all these things that I've done
Shine, shine like a star - Pato Banton
Ma Humps - Black Eyed Peas
never rains in southern california, albert hammond
Bird man- Get your shine on
House of Love - Shine On
avenged sevenfold- beast and the harlot


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Andy McKee - Art of Motion
Blind Melon - No Rain
Daft Punk - One More Time
The Doors - Break on Through
Guru - Jazzmatazz - Slicker Than Most
Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop
Rose Royce - car wash
The Killers - all these things that I've done
Shine, shine like a star - Pato Banton
Ma Humps - Black Eyed Peas
never rains in southern california, albert hammond
Bird man- Get your shine on
House of Love - Shine On
avenged sevenfold- beast and the harlot 

Radiohead – Paranoid Android


----------

